# my fitness pal



## MrsKippling

Im using the app...there is a news feed bit where you can add friends. Anyone want to be buddies? :blush: give each other a bit of encouragment etc :flower:


----------



## karla1

i have just signed up to myfitnesspal but dont know how to add friends i am karlamarsden on it add me

whats your user name on it x


----------



## MrsKippling

I think i have added you hehe, check your requests :) x


----------



## karla1

hi hun i have accepted you, because i am breast feeding my midwife has said i should allow myself an extra 500 cals on top of what fitness pal says as yo burn 500 cals a day breast feeding but i will be tracking everything else as it suggests x


----------



## diverdi

Hi, I'm on there. diverdi on there as well


----------



## MrsKippling

diverdi said:


> Hi, I'm on there. diverdi on there as well

Have added you too :)


----------



## karla1

diverdi said:


> Hi, I'm on there. diverdi on there as well

added you x

well i am about to give my 30 day shred DVD a go in a min (for the first time) i might be in that much pain after i cant even type lol if i can i will let you both know how i got on


----------



## Danielleee

Hiya i've been on mfp a while now and could do with more people on it as need more encouragement lol, my addy is daniellelouisex3 :flow: x


----------



## Lollip0p

you can add me if you want, im lynzieuk


----------



## holly2234

Im holly2234 on there as well :)


----------



## karla1

Lollip0p said:


> you can add me if you want, im lynzieuk

added x


----------



## karla1

holly2234 said:


> Im holly2234 on there as well :)

added x


----------



## littleblonde

add me i am littleblonde200 .I have been on there awhile but i stopped for a few months and now i am back on it most of my friends have stopped using it. x


----------



## Beccagal

you can add me too Bexter55 :)


----------



## mememe84

I'm on there really worked for me i've lost 52lb up to now yay x


----------



## CocoaOne

Right - I'm on holiday in 10 weeks and I seriously need a kick up the backside to lose some weight and tone up a bit. We moved recently and everything has got a bit sidetracked...

Been using MFP on and off for a couple of years now - having friends certainly gives you someone to answer to if you're slacking!

I'm Beckiboo - I'll add you guys now if that's ok?

mememe84 - 52lbs! That's amazing, well done :flower:


----------



## Scarlet369

I added everyone on this thread but in case anyone else looks later Im Scarlet369 always love to share support!


----------

